# Guess the instrument from the waveform!



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

.................


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Violin?

.........


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Are they two instruments?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Nope and nope. It's a single recording of a close-miced trumpet holding a note. Beautiful waveform, innit?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

NoCoPilot said:


> Nope and nope. It's a single recording of a close-miced trumpet holding a note. Beautiful waveform, innit?


Ah, I see it is stereo. I initially thought trumpet, but then I thought maybe it needed more points or something. This is interesting.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Brass and reed instruments have some of the most complex waveforms, especially double-reed instruments.


----------

